# A guy walks into a bar...



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

A guy walks into a bar and says, 


"I think I've heard this one before!"


----------



## Banned (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 16, 2009)

There's like hundreds of jokes that begin, "A guy walks into a bar..."


----------



## Banned (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh.  That's what I thought it meant, but I wasn't sure.


----------

